# unitronic awd turbo rabbit clip



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

not a long clip, hopefully it works. def made my day at waterfest :thumbup:

http://vimeo.com/26609500


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wel.. now its cranking, its holding iddle, and it can rev.

what do you want to complain about?

:thumbup: :thumbup: to unitronic.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

haha no complaints here :thumbup: like i said in the other thread, i love this car, followed its build like you guys and i was so happy to hear it revving. at idle it really wasnt much louder than my rabbit is, but damn the video doesnt do it justice when he stomps it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this car is trully a marvel. i like it very much.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sitting still and revving means nothing... 
I wanna see it drive and do a few road pulls, and come away unbroken.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i second that....they want my respect they need to wow me with a nice viddy and not a fanboy cellphone lowres "would-have-nutted-if-i-was-there" vid....


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

dmgraz said:


> i second that....they want my respect they need to wow me with a nice viddy and not a fanboy cellphone lowres "would-have-nutted-if-i-was-there" vid....


fanboy? cool man, i share a video i snapped of a car that i happen to like to show that the car does in fact run. i dont give a **** if it drives ten feet or flies to the moon, people were saying the car doesn't start, i said it did, the end. as for being a fanboy, i don't know dick about unitronic or their products, my car is a mish mash of different companies efforts like many others. i could see why unitronic doesn't want to bother with the 2.5 crowd though. :thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

turtles, dont worry..

lately kylefackingsplits has just been acting as a plain @$$hole... insulting everyone, talking on opinions only.

eff him, couldnt care less.


you made a nice vid, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i want to see it drive too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That video thanks for sharing. But the car reminds me of this:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> turtles, dont worry..
> 
> lately kylefackingsplits has just been acting as a plain @$$hole... insulting everyone, talking on opinions only.
> 
> ...


CSB  Insulted no one in this thread :screwy: Revving means nothing to me, I wanna see it drive and not break.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Snap G! This thread is starting to remind me of the Golf/Jetta V forums...

But on topic. I do love my stage 2 software from Unitronic. I also do hope that they release a stage to support intake manis as there is no way I'm going to pay more $$$ for new software... Having them support the FI market would be great as well, but with the fall of EJ's BT kit for 2.5, I doubt that will ever happen.

Perhaps, if EJ was to bring back to life their turbo kit (or any company for that matter), Unitronic would feel more comfortable developing and releasing software for it. Just my 0,02$


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

> i could see why unitronic doesn't want to bother with the 2.5 crowd though.


why? cause were a$$hole$ or something?



> That video thanks for sharing. But the car reminds me of this:


lmfao......spot on


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

dmgraz said:


> why? cause were a$$hole$ or something?
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao......spot on


we're all as$holes my friend, its the douche bags that no one likes


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

That mkII video made my day.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you wanted to see the 2.5t awd moving? here it is...



now,whats the next complaint about uni??


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> now,whats the next complaint about uni??


That they didn't give me one.

do want!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> you wanted to see the 2.5t awd moving? here it is...
> 
> 
> now,whats the next complaint about uni??


Sounds good, no way thats over 300hp tho... All I have to say is I hope they fix the plaque they have for this car. opcorn: And stop saying that mk3 is tuned by them.... As it is not


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sounds good, no way thats over 300hp tho... All I have to say is I hope they fix the plaque they have for this car. opcorn: And stop saying that mk3 is tuned by them.... As it is not


why isnt it over 300?

who said or when did they claim to hve tuned 2.0T's mk3 awd 2.5t?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> why isnt it over 300?
> 
> who said or when did they claim to hve tuned 2.0T's mk3 awd 2.5t?


That sls manifold wont hold the pressure.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

During dyno tuning the manifold held 20psi without a problem. apparently its making aproximatly 515hp at 20psi. that turbo is still sleeping in there . And the spy video was on the wastegate spring. only.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

golf-2000-2l said:


> During dyno tuning the manifold held 20psi without a problem. apparently its making aproximatly 515hp at 20psi. that turbo is still sleeping in there . And the spy video was on the wastegate spring. only.


LOL :facepalm:


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> you wanted to see the 2.5t awd moving? here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> now,whats the next complaint about uni??


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> That sls manifold wont hold the pressure.


it sure did on the dyno so please before posting stuff you dont know do some research and for that Mk3 well it is tuned by Unitronic. I have been around the headoffice in Montreal. Ive seen what they have done. you can bash all you want but you will still be wrong.

have a nice day


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Doesnt matter. Its still a trailer queen.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Doesnt matter. Its still a trailer queen.


it wont stay that way for long tho... they plan on driving it to shows from now on.

it was suppose to be driven to vagkraft but i am happy they didnt even bring it the show was boring!:thumbdown:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

golf-2000-2l said:


> it wont stay that way for long tho... they plan on driving it to shows from now on.
> 
> it was suppose to be driven to vagkraft but i am happy they didnt even bring it the show was boring!:thumbdown:



LOL Tell me about it. I left the show by noon. Funny you mentioned Vagkraft, last year they brought it to Downsview for last years..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

golf-2000-2l said:


> it sure did on the dyno so please before posting stuff you dont know do some research and for that Mk3 well it is tuned by Unitronic. I have been around the headoffice in Montreal. Ive seen what they have done. you can bash all you want but you will still be wrong.
> 
> have a nice day


The mk3 is tuned by United Motorsports, and as far as Im concerned there never was a dyno, it doesnt publicly exist. Sure the manifold may have held up to 25 seconds of medium boost, there is a difference between real driveable reliable power and 25 seconds of unreliable unuseable power... 

I can strap on a nitrous setup and dyno 500whp, but trying to replicate that on the street the motor would blow up. Dyno's dont matter to me they are all way off of what you would put down under real stress unnder real driving conditions.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

An engine dyno can create more stress on the engine then real life driving, you can put bigger loads on the engine than any driving conditions... Wheel dyno do suck i agree but engine dynos dont lie. Plus it was not only 25seconds of medium boost, they did over 200 wide open runs on the dyno with heavy loads. In the streets there is alot of factors that will change the load. Tire compound, tire pressure, car weight, transmission gearing, all of these will alter the output of the engine where if you are bolted right to the crank in a bunker where all temperatures are controlled and constant well then you can really stress the hell out of the engine and pull out every horses it can give. 

And as for that MK3 dragster, it was originally built by SEM, then Unitronic bought it off them, without any engine planted they're own 1.8T engine that was all tuned on the engine dyno.... I dont know where you got to United motorsport but you are lost sir... oh and FYI here is the engine on the dyno and look at the set up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NacioUz1omE

and back when sem had the car http://s117932057.onlinehome.us/gallery/SEM/img_0262_001

note that the engine set up is completely different.

Why do people hate on Unitronic so much?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

golf-2000-2l said:


> Why do people hate on Unitronic so much?


i dont get it either.

but i got tired of trying to show people the truth. sometimes, they are so blocked that no matter what they are SHOWN, they just dont belive based on what they may have been TOLD.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i dont get it either.
> 
> but i got tired of trying to show people the truth. sometimes, they are so blocked that no matter what they are SHOWN, they just dont belive based on what they may have been TOLD.


i guess you are right... i just hate people talking **** on company that they dont event know in person. I know all the guys at the Unitronic HQ and they are dedicated people willing to help anyone out there.

Why is there no Unisuite out already? because they dont want to offer you the easiest way to blow your engine. They want to offer something reliable and safe even for the dumbest people out there. Maestro is a great product but it is easy for people to screw things up if they dont know what they are doing.

Anyhow its good to see i am not alone


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont hate Unitronic, I dont like the fact they take credit for what they dont or didnt do. Im still very salty about the Mk3. Im talking about the one that was in their booth at WF. It was a vr6 swap they claimed to have built and tuned, when In fact it is UM tuned, was just a booth fill in. Ive also watched the use of Maestro on a 20th and I personally think a retard could tune a car with that... They wont release it because once you have that you can scan and tune more than one car, which they charge by the tune as we know, they would lose money, respectable Id do the same thing, till I figured out how to make it single car use... 

So your telling me now they engine dyno'd the motor, when they said it was tuned on a roller dyno. So even if they engine dyno'd 500 crank hp with the standard dt loss, and the added haldex dt loss, your looking around mid 300's as whp. So given it "has" a "gt35" only on wg pressure, something is not holding up engine wise to daily that 20# boost level, my guess the intake manifold, which Id love to see fixed. Sure I hope they get a 2.5 turbo file, so Im not forced to go with C2, but I dont think itll happen any time in the near future or at all.


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I dont hate Unitronic, I dont like the fact they take credit for what they dont or didnt do. Im still very salty about the Mk3. Im talking about the one that was in their booth at WF. It was a vr6 swap they claimed to have built and tuned, when In fact it is UM tuned, was just a booth fill in. Ive also watched the use of Maestro on a 20th and I personally think a retard could tune a car with that... They wont release it because once you have that you can scan and tune more than one car, which they charge by the tune as we know, they would lose money, respectable Id do the same thing, till I figured out how to make it single car use...
> 
> So your telling me now they engine dyno'd the motor, when they said it was tuned on a roller dyno. So even if they engine dyno'd 500 crank hp with the standard dt loss, and the added haldex dt loss, your looking around mid 300's as whp. So given it "has" a "gt35" only on wg pressure, something is not holding up engine wise to daily that 20# boost level, my guess the intake manifold, which Id love to see fixed. Sure I hope they get a 2.5 turbo file, so Im not forced to go with C2, but I dont think itll happen any time in the near future or at all.


OK sorry then i don't know what MK3 you are talking about sorry for the confusion.

The 2.5T file is in the works. Still not released because it is not perfect yet and they rather take their time and stay true to themselves and release a great product to satisfy everyone than release something just to get people happy at first but then deceived because the file isn't perfect. They maybe had the car on rollers before but the fact is that they put in on the engine dyno to work on the 2.5T file. I wouldn't trust any chip that has been developed on a roller dyno. Real R&D is done on an engine dyno, you don't care about the transmission or what ever that alters the engine performance, to develop a file you want the most accurate tooling : engine dyno. Even IE has their own! to do what? make their own cams and why did they buy one over a roller? because it is way more accurate of how the engine reacts and they dont care about transmission and tire pressure and what ever can alter the output they want true results of the engine itself.

Unitronic after making a file they have test cars running the file to test it out and find glitches that might of not shown up on the engine dyno because the transmission was not there and what ever.

Maybe you are able to tune Maestro but not everyone can. People are still arguing about BOV and DV on 1.8T's don't think they're smart enough to tune... People don't realize that you are only provided a simple base map and wich is far from optimal for their set-up. For me Lambda control is clear and easy language but for others you just lost them with that word...

anyways hope they do release the file soon and make you a happy customer.


----------

